

EVERY ONE I need your honest opinion - mark12

Hello hackers, I would like to get your honest opinion with regards to my final project from Stanford online course!! Thnaks in advance.<p>So here it is!!
 http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fast-basin-9051.herokuapp.com<p>Honest opinion please and where can I improve upon 
I need to get good grade on this one.
======
flavmartins
A few items:

1) Lose the iPhone 3g picture. You need to be up to date on that. It should be
an iPhone 5 or newer Android smartphone.

2) Lots of little grammar issues:

\- "Providing Realtime Advertising Data by Analyzing Pictures, in a blink of
an eye"

You're switching between capitalizing the headline and then not at the end --
should be either:

Providing Realtime Advertising Data by Analyzing Pictures, In the Blink of an
Eye

Or

Providing real-time advertising data by analyzing pictures in the blink of an
eye.

-"Many companies pay alot of money" vs. "Many companies pay a lot of money". Although, I would change this to say something like, budgets for mobile advertisement are expected to grow X% over the next 2 years. Or something like that. The current statement comes off as "I've heard that some people spend a lot of money, so we're planning on selling things to them." It sounds like a rookie.

-"Many companies loose alot of valuable customers" vs. "Many companies lose a lot of valuable customers". Even here I would stick to X% of customers are lost because...

-And thats where PictAlyze. Should be "that's where PictAlyze"

3) Site organization could use some work. It would look much better if you
stuck with 2 columns and rotated between a picture and a section of text
opposite the picture on the column next to the image.

------
ctdonath
Title should give some indication, however concise, of what the opinion is
about.

Body should elaborate on that without requiring further clicking. URL should
be clickable.

The audience doesn't need a FAQ explaining what a FAQ is (and giving no
information about the page's subject).

Menus should work.

Typos galore.

The basic concept of the product is interesting, assuming I'm right in
assuming it processes pictures for identifiable advertising content and
reports that metadata. What's the source of the pictures? live feed from
Google Glass? deliberate pictures from iPhones? does it (as I'd expect) mine a
large collection of photos? Sends mined metadata off to what services? Who
would actually run this thing? seems it would be most useful running on
consumer photo streams, but why would the consumer download & run this app?
Are there privacy controls?

The page indicates the product runs on mobile devices, but seems the real use
would be on "big iron" image server farms: leveraging anonymous photos,
process billions of images for large-scale mining. Where does the
program/process run?

Seems the page is a whipped-up "v0.1 alpha" advertising page for an algorithm
in need of a business model.

------
lhorie
\- Menu does nothing.

\- Lots of typos and broken english.

\- FAQ is useless.

\- Hard to figure out what the described app does.

\- "proved to be a ground breaking tool"? Citation needed.

\- What's the point of sending image metadata to the advertisers?

------
rnernento
Everyone is one word.

